#ubuntu-pe 2009-03-09
<xander21c> Holas
<revenger98> hola
<revenger98> algun humano por aqui?
#ubuntu-pe 2009-03-10
<revenger98> hola
<EGCdigital> nas
<revenger98> q tal
<EGCdigital> viendo heroes
<revenger98> bacan
<revenger98> hola
<soulseee> hola
<revenger98> q tal soulsee
<soulseee> vientos y tu? xD
<soulseee> las les lis los lus
<soulseee> xD
<mib_xxeqjn> hola
<mib_xxeqjn> muchachos
<mib_xxeqjn> tengo particionado los dos sistemas de windows
<mib_xxeqjn> y el ubuntu
<mib_xxeqjn> psps
<mib_xxeqjn> y el toke
<mib_xxeqjn> es que acababa de instalar todos mis drivers en windows
<mib_xxeqjn> y cuando volvi
<mib_xxeqjn> a querer entrar a ubuntu
<mib_xxeqjn> no queria psps
<mib_xxeqjn> alguien me puede ayudar
<mib_xxeqjn> despues entre pero ya no estaba activado mi wirles
<mib_xxeqjn> alguien me puede dar la mano por favor
<mib_xxeqjn> mi laptop es una toshiva l300D
<soulseee> las les lis los lus
<julio> hola
<Administrador> hola
<ratasxy> hola
<ratasxy> perdon me olvide de configyrar el chatzilla
<soulseee> holas
<ratasxy> acabo de crear gracias a bootscast el Ubuntube http://ubuntube.zazzletube.com/
<EGCdigital> OMG
<EGCdigital> debes de trabajar en ese logo.
<EGCdigital> es la imagen mas pixelada never seen before.
<ratasxy> si la tengo q mejorar pero lo importante es subir videos
<EGCdigital> y que funcione el sistema
<EGCdigital> ok veamos que bugs encuentro y si puedo meterle algun exploit.
<ratasxy> SI FUNCIONA EL SISTEMA
<EGCdigital> 177 Errors, 14 warning(s)
<EGCdigital> vas bien
<EGCdigital> xD
#ubuntu-pe 2009-03-11
<xander21c> Holas
<EGCdigital> holas.
<xander21c> hola EGCdigital q novelas
<EGCdigital> jeje no veo veo novelas
<EGCdigital> series cbs nbc fox
<xander21c> jaja
<hanzpasco_> hola
<hanzpasco_> alguien por hay
<mib_eu9l0w> ???
#ubuntu-pe 2009-03-12
<mib_654jkn> hola alguien sabe crear en uubntu un room
<mib_654jkn> para juego de play station
<EGCdigital> rom?
<EGCdigital> room.
<mib_654jkn> o sea un disco para que se ejecute en el pscx
<EGCdigital> iso.
<mib_654jkn> o como puedo ejecitar
<EGCdigital> .iso
<EGCdigital> pues crea una iso del cd
<mib_654jkn> mm ya lo baje de internet pero esta
<mib_654jkn> como hago eso?¡
<EGCdigital> cual es la extension de la imagen que bajaste.
<EGCdigital> ?
<mib_654jkn> es
<mib_654jkn> .bon
<mib_654jkn> .bin
<mib_654jkn> .cue
<mib_654jkn> son dos partes
<EGCdigital> que emulador estas usando?
<mib_654jkn> pscx
<mib_654jkn> pcsx
<mib_654jkn> quiero probarlo ps
<EGCdigital> http://www.cesarius.net/montando-archivos-iso-bin-cue-mdf-img-y-nrg-en-ubuntulinux/
<mib_654jkn> ya voy 3 meses usando ubuntu y no quiero dejarlo
<mib_654jkn> pero bueno
<mib_654jkn> algunas cosas tan simples
<EGCdigital> [KaMePlayer]  [Flow - World End (Otaku No Kokoro   DJ-PeCchi)] length [24:20/stream]
#ubuntu-pe 2009-03-13
<diablosjp> Buenas!
<diablosjp> Alguien del comite organizador 1er Party Beta huaral se encuentra aca?
<EGCdgital> diablosjp,
<EGCdgital> hola buenas noches
<EGCdgital> mm noup no sep
<diablosjp> Pero, alguien de aca va?
<EGCdgital> no lo sep ya habrian respondido
<EGCdgital> jeje ^^'
<diablosjp> Sip.....un poco muerto aca no?
<diablosjp> Bueno gracias EGCdgital...
<xander21c> Holas
<adso> hola gente
<adso> hola neosergio
<adso> waltico
<adso> nicolas
<adso> :O
<EGCdigital> y a mi ni me vio
<EGCdigital> T_T
#ubuntu-pe 2009-03-14
<Ddiods> Buenas
<EGCdigital> nas
<viperhoot> salutes
<EGCdigital> hi hi tomodachi.
<EGCdigital> hoy es viernes 13
<EGCdigital> algun rito ?
<EGCdigital> :P
<viperhoot> jajaja
<viperhoot> si man
<viperhoot> enyucando a los sysadmins de canonical ahora mismo
<viperhoot> por cierto
<viperhoot> que depre quedarse en casa un viernes 13
<viperhoot> :(
<EGCdigital> yo toy validando jeje
 * viperhoot cree que tendremos rediseño de ubuntu-pe pronto
<EGCdigital> viperhoot
<EGCdigital> tu eres webmaster?
<viperhoot> que fue ?
<viperhoot> EGCdigital, algo asi
<EGCdigital> jeje
<EGCdigital> privado gogogogogo
<asdasd> eyyyyyyyyy
<asdasd> :D
<asdasd> hola¿¿
<asdasd> alguien'??
#ubuntu-pe 2010-03-17
<nikecru666> buenas! una consulta, alguien sabe como burlar la seguridad del DansGuardian?
<nikecru666> nxvl? Genelyk?
<nxvl> esto no es undernet
<nikecru666> si lo se nxvl =/ sorry
<nikecru666> que paso con los demas? por que se quedo el canal casi vacio?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, de q trata tu projecto para el GSoC?
#ubuntu-pe 2011-03-16
<henrimax> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2011-03-18
<ovejo> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2011-03-20
<ovejo> hola?
#ubuntu-pe 2012-03-12
<m0ugly> hola a todos
#ubuntu-pe 2012-03-14
<m0ugly> hola, hamigos
#ubuntu-pe 2012-03-17
<jalcine> alrighty what do we have here.
<JoseeAntonioR> A pretty inactive channel.
<jalcine> Can you invoke "/msg ChanServ flags #ubuntu-pe" ?
<jalcine> That way, you could see who has the flags for the channel.
<jalcine> If you get an permission error, then we might need to ping "nxvl"
<jalcine> he's the one who set the topic by in 2008.
<JoseeAntonioR> jalcine: Yep, I spoke to him before going to the ops, he was supposed to have flags acces, but he doesn't
<JoseeAntonioR> One sec, let me check...
<jalcine> That doesn't make sense.
<jalcine> If he was able to set the topic, then he was an op here.
<jalcine> Unless someone changed the flags.
<JoseeAntonioR> Yep. That's the matter.
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll try to start a meeting, and see if it changes the topis.
<JoseeAntonioR> topic *
<JoseeAntonioR> #meetingstart
<JoseeAntonioR> Huh?
<JoseeAntonioR> #startmeeting
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<jalcine> o.O
<jalcine> #startmeeting
<jalcine> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> Oh, I forgot to load meetingology :P
<jalcine> JoseBot: startmeeting
<jalcine> That's its prefix?
<JoseBot> jalcine: Error: "startmeeting" is not a valid command.
<JoseeAntonioR> @load meetingology
<JoseBot> JoseeAntonioR: The operation succeeded.
<JoseeAntonioR> #startmeeting
<JoseBot> Meeting started Sat Mar 17 03:05:35 2012 UTC.  The chair is JoseeAntonioR. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<JoseBot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
 * jalcine headdesks.
<jalcine> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> #topic Test
<JoseeAntonioR> #meetingname Test
<JoseBot> The meeting name has been set to 'test'
<JoseeAntonioR> #endmeeting
<JoseBot> Meeting ended Sat Mar 17 03:06:45 2012 UTC.
<JoseBot> Minutes:        http://people.ubuntu.com/~joseeantonior/Logs/ubuntu-pe/2012/ubuntu-pe.2012-03-17-03.05.moin.txt
<jalcine> Hmm.
<JoseeAntonioR> Nope, nothing. Flags haven't changed.
<jalcine> #topic A topic
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> #startmeeting
<JoseBot> Meeting started Sat Mar 17 03:07:02 2012 UTC.  The chair is JoseeAntonioR. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<JoseBot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<JoseeAntonioR> #topic abc
<JoseeAntonioR> #topic test
<JoseeAntonioR> #endmeeting
<JoseBot> Meeting ended Sat Mar 17 03:07:29 2012 UTC.
<JoseBot> Minutes:        http://people.ubuntu.com/~joseeantonior/Logs/ubuntu-pe/2012/ubuntu-pe.2012-03-17-03.07.moin.txt
<JoseeAntonioR> Nope, nothing. ]
<JoseeAntonioR> jalcine: Seems like I have to wait for the ops, there's no other solution.
<jalcine> Yeah :/
<JoseeAntonioR> #startmeeting Test
<JoseBot> Meeting started Sat Mar 17 16:55:25 2012 UTC.  The chair is JoseeAntonioR. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<JoseBot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<JoseeAntonioR> #topic Test
<JoseeAntonioR> #topic Topic de prueba
<JoseeAntonioR> #endmeeting
<JoseBot> Meeting ended Sat Mar 17 16:56:22 2012 UTC.
<JoseBot> Minutes:        http://people.ubuntu.com/~joseeantonior/Logs/ubuntu-pe/2012/ubuntu-pe.2012-03-17-16.55.moin.txt
<JoseeAntonioR> @op JoseBot
<JoseBot> JoseeAntonioR: Error: I need to be opped to op someone.
<JoseeAntonioR> @op JoseBot
<JoseBot> JoseeAntonioR: Error: I need to be opped to op someone.
#ubuntu-pe 2012-03-18
<JoseeAntonioR> @mode +o josebot
<JoseBot> JoseeAntonioR: Error: I need to be at least halfopped to change the mode.
<JoseeAntonioR> @mode +v josebot
<JoseBot> JoseeAntonioR: Error: I need to be at least halfopped to change the mode.
#ubuntu-pe 2013-03-11
<brillantejcoh> hi
#ubuntu-pe 2013-03-13
<M1L0> Buenas noches!
<M1L0> como van?
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR que tal?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: hola hola, un poco (bueno, bastante) ocupado por aqui
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR ya me imagino, solo queria hacerte una pequeña consulta, bueno 2, si se puede
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: claro, dime
<M1L0> la primera, estoy con el 12.04 actualizado, pero siempre me sale el icono del triangulo con el signo de admiracion arriba, creoq ue algunos repositorios no los ubica
<M1L0> esto es constante con el 12.10 perdon, no el 12.04
<M1L0> cuando he podido bajar al 12.04 no pasa esto... hay algun problema ahi?
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: parece que el 12.10 tiene probelmas con los repos de peru?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: nosotros no manejamos esos mirrors
<JoseeAntonioR> son externos
<M1L0> FE DE ERRATAS: donde dice estoy con el 12.04, debe de decir: estoy con el 12.10 XD
<M1L0> claro, lo se
<JoseeAntonioR> no tenemos como saber el estado de estos
<M1L0> pero te consultaba pues tu estas mas al tanto de todo esto...
<M1L0> tu estas usando el 12.10?
<JoseeAntonioR> sep
<M1L0> pero imagino que no con los repos peruanos
<JoseeAntonioR> yo le doy que elija automaticamente
<M1L0> y como haria eso yo? tendria que reinstalarlo?
<JoseeAntonioR> no, cuestion de cambiarlo en software sources
<M1L0> ok, realmente eso no me incomoda tanto...
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: la segunda seria, has hecho VPNs con OpenVPN y clientes windows?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<JoseeAntonioR> no trabajo nada con windows
<M1L0> pero lo has hecho con clientes linux entonces?
<JoseeAntonioR> tampoco
<M1L0> XD osea no has usado OpenVPN
<M1L0> ??
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: retomando la primera pregunta, en el software sources donde le pongo que sea automatico?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: selecciona que seleccione un server
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: en que pestaña? actualizaciones?
<JoseeAntonioR> sep
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: hummm en la pestaña donde salen los paises, sale tambein mirros.ubuntu.com, ese debo de elegir?
<JoseeAntonioR> eso
<M1L0> ok, eso esta en la pestaña software de ubuntu, no en actualizaciones :P
<M1L0> ok, listo, esperemos que sea mejor XD
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: dime has visto el blackbuntu? es una distro de pentesting
<JoseeAntonioR> no, solo trabajo con pure Ubuntu
<M1L0> ah ok... bueno, seguire viendo mi tema... gracias! a ver cuando nos reunimos para conversar... de paso llevarles las pitas que las tengo selladas en casa, pasa que no he estado en lima y sali de peru por tiempos prolongados, asi que no he podido ir a la reuna que hubo
<M1L0> menos conectarme
<JoseeAntonioR> no hay problema :)
<JoseeAntonioR> por ahi ya coordinamos
<M1L0> claro, por favor, para cualqueir necesidad, sabes que cuentan con mi apoyo
<M1L0> en la medida de mis posibilidades los ayudare
<M1L0> me imagino que ya arranzaste el cole y debes de estar a full
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: ya tienes mi correo, por favor, cualquier novedad comunicamela, ya te contare de mi experiencia en Uruguay y Paraguay exponiendo sobre seguridad y linux, obviamente lo lleve al Ubuntu Server
<JoseeAntonioR> genial, muchas gracias!
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: un abrazo, ya estamos en contacto, por cierto, tienes nextel?
<M1L0> si puedes pasamelo por private
<JoseeAntonioR> see pm
<M1L0> listo te alerte del mio
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: grabalo para cualquier cosa! un abrazo!
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto, nos vemos
#ubuntu-pe 2013-03-14
<karl_2> hola
<karl_2> estoy implementando un mail server con postfix y dovecot
<karl_2> cuando envio correos veo que salen pero
<karl_2> en no llegan al inbox
<karl_2> alguien me podría dar una pista de que revisar por favor?
<zerick> karl_2 no llegan los correos que envías?
<karl_2> asi es
<zerick> y que dicen los logs ?
<karl_2> donde los veo?
<zerick> /var/log/messages
<zerick> /var/log/maillog
<zerick> creo que en Ubuntu es mail.log
<karl_2> si es un archivote
<karl_2> voy a copiar al menos dos salidas
<karl_2> estoy trabajando con una MV
<zerick> usa http://paste.debian.net
<zerick> rastrea el correo de destino
<karl_2> un ratito por que como estoy haciendo que este servidor sea dns
<karl_2> he cambiado los valores del interfaces a valores fijos
<zerick> ok, take your time
<karl_2> y ya no me da salida al internet c
<karl_2> con lo que tengo que cambiar el archivo
<karl_2> ya esta
<karl_2> paste.debian.net/241696
<karl_2> paste.debian.net/241700
<karl_2> He seguido lo que indica este manual http://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=Ubuntu_12.04&p=mail
<karl_2> claro con mis datos, para probar he creado dos usuarios: juan y maria
<karl_2> como cliente estoy usando el squirrelmail
<karl_2> los dos usuarios han ingresado sin problemas, pero en el inbox no llega nada
<karl_2> en un principio instalé el courier-imap, pero revisando blogs recomendaban el uso del dovecot(estoy usando imap, no pop3)
<karl_2> por eso instalé al dovecot
<zerick> usa mailx, prueba como salen los correos http://linux-com.blogspot.com/2011/05/sending-email-with-sendmail-and-mailx.html
<zerick> y revisas logs
<karl_2> Les escribia pero no aparecía
<karl_2> le decia que voy a probra y ver que tal me va, gracias.
#ubuntu-pe 2013-03-15
<Jax> buenas noches
<Jax> alguien ha usado TOAD con wine en ubuntu?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<Jax> hola
<Jax> una pregunta, puedo iniciar una aplicación con otro usuario, en windows sería "ejecutar como..."
<JoseeAntonioR> Jax: tienes que cambiar de usuario
#ubuntu-pe 2013-03-16
<M1L0> buenas noches!
<Mr_Electronico> Queria saber si alguien sabe como borrar las archivos que se meten en el directorio de descarga en ubuntu, me lo pregunta mi hermana que tiene ubuntu y no se si debe tener la carpeta protegida, pero no se como si es eso , como desprogejerla
#ubuntu-pe 2014-03-11
<froysoft> Hola Mister Ubuntu
<froysoft> necesito un pinguino experto en Linux
<froysoft> alguien se amina a contestarme?
<froysoft> algun voluntario con time?
<jamesjedimaster> sera mas facil si pones la pregunta y alguno de los que esten conectados, podrian ayudarte
<neyder_> hola tengo una PC con 4GB RAM, pretendo realizar tareas de virtualización y edición multimedia, que arquitectura es recomendable 32 o 64?
<jamesjedimaster> si el cpu y la tarjeta madre soportan 64 bits, usa la de 64 bis
#ubuntu-pe 2014-03-16
<GROMO> hola :)
#ubuntu-pe 2015-03-10
<Guest3919> Hola
<Guest3919> estoty evaluando crear un servidor con ubuntu y utilizar ngix para monsta runa aplicacion
<Guest3919> quisiera saber cuales son las caracteristicas de hawrdware y licencia par arealizar esto
#ubuntu-pe 2016-03-14
<kudo> hola alguien por alli
<kudo> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
